# Creative Soundblaster Audigy Z help!



## ReformedWretch (Oct 6, 2004)

Ok, I have a top of the line Creative Soundblast Audiy Z sound card and normally it works great! But the second I plug in my "line out" line into the card to hear my TV cable SOUND it refuses to work.

ANy idea what to do? I have tried new drivers, I have plugged this line in cord into EVERY port on the back of the stupid card and there still is no sound. (No it's not muted either, I checked).

I can't believe I got his expensive sound card and this feature will not work!


----------



## humble_soul (Oct 20, 2004)

Adam,

I'm not sure that I am clear on the problem. Are you saying that you can not get any sound TO some specific speakers via the cable through any of the ports on the card, or that if you plug these speakers into the "line out", the entire card stops working?

Here is what I would do:

Get a pair of headphones. Plug them into the line out. Now play some music or something that should make a sound. Do you hear anything? If no, we will troubleshoot the sound card side. If yes, then you know the problem is outside of the card/computer and you should look at the speaker wiring/connections.

What drivers are you currently using for the card? The creative drivers, or a 3rd party driver?

Hopefully we can get it figured out via the board, if that doesn't work, send me a U2U and I'll give you my phone number.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 20, 2004)

I get sound in speakers, but one of the ports is supposed to be the line out for the TV functions but it doesn't work. The software claims to "find it" but I get no sound.

It's weird..


----------

